# Neue Gildenidee! Suche Members - Zirkel des Cenarius



## DevantharPala (5. September 2007)

Seid gegrüßt,
ich habe vor kurzem eine neue Gilde gegründet: Klingen des Lichts (Allianz)
die idee war... das ist eine Gilde ausschließlich für Paladine   d.h. keine anderen Klassen haben Zutritt in die Gemeinschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gilde ruht auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius und wird von mir geleitet, mehr Infos unter http://lichtklingen.de.ki/

Wer Interesse an der Sache hat, soll sich im Forum bewerben.
LG Dev


----------



## Wolfsschrei (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

Was bitte soll das bringen ?? Nie Instanzen , nie Raid´s ??


----------



## Soiphos (16. September 2007)

Ach klar, Inis gehn da prima. Zwar etwas Zeitaufwändig aber geht gut ab! XD

Ne im ernst würde mich auch interessieren. Wollt ihr euch vermieten lassen oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz 
Soiphos


----------



## Isegrim (16. September 2007)

Da es ein Gesuch für den RP-Realm Zirkel des Cenarius ist, steht, denke ich, der rollenspielerische Aspekt dieser Gilde im Vordergrund.
Interessant wäre es aber, zu wissen, inwieweit ein Raid, der nur aus Palas besteht, größere Instanzen bewältigen kann.


----------



## Scalare (19. September 2007)

Ich habe mal nen Film gesehen, wo 10 Palas Kara Clear machen


----------



## Kúrt (19. September 2007)

also ich denke mal das palas bei späteren bossen wie hydross mit dem enrage timer schwierigkeiten haben werden aber sonst sollte eigentlich alles klappen


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (19. September 2007)

Naja, 25 Paladine schaffen Gruuls Lair auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Kúrt (19. September 2007)

warum nicht bei eintsprechendem eq is das durchaus möglich


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (19. September 2007)

Allein bei Raufgar gibt es zu viele kleine Details die den Boss-Event für Only-Paladin Truppen nahezu unmöglich machen. Mage-Tank-Add? Hunter-Tank-Add? Dämonen?
Und bei Gruul selbst würde er zu viele Grows bekommen (insofern die Palas nicht übermäßig "imba" equipt sind) und wie wollen ca. 17 Meeles den Griff des Gronnlords überstehen?


----------



## Kúrt (19. September 2007)

naja man brauch halt viel heilleistung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie müssten sehr gut equippt sein keine frage


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2007)

Ich finde das genauso eine Schnappsidee, wie damals auf meinem alten Server, wo einer eine Gilde gründen wollte, die nur aus Magiern besteht. Naja wer es mag...


----------



## Soiphos (26. Oktober 2007)

Gut der Zeitfaktor spielt ja auch eine Rolle. Bei 20 Min Kämpfen, müssten die schon Gas geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne ich denke bis zu einem gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad gehts, aber darüber, könnte man sich ja mit einer reinen Magier-Gilde, usw verbünden.


----------



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

hm.. also mich würde ja mal das kara vid intressieren wo 10 pallys kara clearn kann das ma jmd posten? hab schon bei youtube geguckt aber dieser lappen verein... da findet man ja nix


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Oktober 2007)

Google^^ dauerte keine 10 Sekunden das zu finden.
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=45513


----------



## Mashiki (26. Oktober 2007)

Wenn in Guruul alle Palas sich gleichzeitig aufblasen dann kann man einiges erwarten ^^

Btw es gibt auf Anetheron eine Gilde namens Rent a Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ist aber nur eine Fungilde wodrin nur 5 Arbeitskollegen spielen.


----------

